
The problem with Twitter’s efforts to pop our information bubbles - raleighm
https://qz.com/1383954/the-problem-with-twitters-efforts-to-pop-our-information-bubbles/
======
bufferoverflow
Twitter popping bubbles? Ha. Didn't they just double down on banning
conservatives, and supporting the openly racist liberals?

